# My tenants...



## Aaub22 (Jan 16, 2014)

My tenants are complaining of frequent visits to their neighbor's house by random people who are not family. The visitors are in and out, so they are beginning to suspect that drugs are being sold from the house. The location is South Lowell, so an argument can be made that it is an area where drugs are bought and sold, though I have no numbers backing that up. 

How should I advise my tenants and what steps can be taken by law enforcement given the information? Thank you.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

263FPD said:


> The steps taken by law enforcement are
> Not going to be shared with you. Have your tenants make a list of license plates and sjit them to the Lowell PD narco unit. If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, it's a duck.


well something seems to be fowl...
but in all seriousness your neighborhood and town has a serious drug problem.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Yep, get license plates. Give the name of the "suspects" to the police. Did you do any background before you rented to them? Where were they before they moved in? Did you get references?
Have your tenets track when it gets busy. Is it quiet and then when a specific car shows up does it get busy again.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire the A-Team.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hush said:


> If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire the A-Team.


We have a winner..... Questioned answered lock it up.

Sent from a dark place.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

If there was a problem, Yo, I'll solve it. Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from a dark place.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bloodhound said:


> If there was a problem, Yo, I'll solve it. Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it.


That wins the internet for the day.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

It's Lowell, what the F%^& do you expect.


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

Someone to push out the competition. As mentioned, it is Lowell after all. 


All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Locky locky.


----------

